# Paddle stroke technique



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Not long ago I was chatting with a guy who complained of sore shoulders after a demo of a kayak, he had never paddled before and the shop he got the kayak from didnt give any instruction on the correct techniques. I have since given him a basic paddling lesson, similar to the one I recently ran for AKFF members on the Gold Coast, he is no longer complaining of sore shoulders due to kayaking. 
One of the most common issues within the sport of kayaking is shoulder injury, along with wrist and elbow complaints (a bit like tennis elbow) the reason for this is often incorrect technique. While paddling, it is important not to load the shoulder when the hand is above or behind the shoulder as the shoulder joint is no longer fully supported. So pushing with your top hand is not a good idea, neither is pulling back too far with your lower hand as you finish the stroke. This is just one tip.
My advice is to take a lesson with a professional instructor its an excellent investment of your time and money as it will ultimately make you a better more efficient and safer paddler. 
Mark


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark , your a champion buddy , i have been spruking these ideas for years on here, together with use of shorter paddles than are regularly used , there is no real need to exceed 7.0 ft or 213cms , you make much sense Grasshopper


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

It was probably just wrong technique, but for years I have paddled with the arms for no problems. Then when I got the yak (Canoe before that) I came across one of those videos showing "correct paddling technique" where you use the muscles of the trunk, rotating from the hips. SO thinking I;'llv give it a go, one 5 k paddle later and my shoulder was sore for weeks, just a little strip over the top of the joint, must have torn a muscle or something. Went straight back to the ol brute force with the arms! Got forearms like popeye from years of manual work anyway, may as well use em!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Feral , whatever floats your boat , i raced for years with may i say coached good style, had a back operated on twice and fused and now i have had to change to very little rotation and lower arms to get me by , but thats fine as long as your on the water and loving it and not getting injured. As an aside my paddling mate has a terrible lean forward low arms flat paddling style and he has won the last 3 NSW marathon veterans championship , and the last 2 Australian marathon veterans kayaking championship , and he carries an injured right shoulder , but still manages his 20 kms without major problems .Nolt bad huh.!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I always push with with the top hand when I want a bit more power, no problems yet but are you saying its something that could give me problems down the track? cheers and thanks for raising this topic, Dave


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

mrwalker said:


> I always push with with the top hand when I want a bit more power, no problems yet but are you saying its something that could give me problems down the track? cheers and thanks for raising this topic, Dave


I hope you stay fit and healthy forever Dave.
Aside from the physiological issues, "pushing" with the top hand shortens the length of stroke, so you work harder.
People are all different shapes, sizes, strengths, we also have different levels of flexibility and balance, add to this pre-existing injuries and a heap of other individual issues and needs. A good instructor can teach what is important for all paddlers but also offer personal tips to make paddling more efficient and safe.
Baz has made a very sensible comment about paddle length, a general sit on top is not a sea kayak so a 240cm paddle is too long unless you happen to be over 7 foot tall, although some offshore guys will swear by a long paddle (personal choice). Paddle length is dependant upon use, type of boat and paddler size and strength and other personal needs. Paddle blade type and blade offset is based on the same criteria.
For anyone buying a boat from me I give a few tips in the shop and let them know about upcoming paddling courses. Unfortunately, not every business is able to offer this service, so many people are out there paddling with little idea on whats important regarding technique.
Mark


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Thats what I thought Bazoo, stick with what was previously working for me! Not like I am a marathon paddler or anything, 5 or 6k slow paddling while casting is what my fishing trips generally are!

Mark, if someone had told me I was going to live this long I reckon I would have looked after myself a bit better! I carry lots of injuries, back, neck, knees (which is why I dont have a hobie) so I can truly relate to the idea that correct paddling technique is indeed often a case of "avoid aggravation"! rhather than endurance, speed or even looking pretty!

I've recently bought a slightly longer paddle, much lighter than the old one, but doesn't feel quite as good to paddle with, (blades are also a bit bigger) but it keeps the drip rings on the outside of the kayak in winter, which keeps me dry, so I now have a summer paddle, and a winter paddle!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm a bit lost on this one. How do you get a full stroke, especially a power stroke without pushing with your upper arm? If you hold your upper arm stationary, all you power comes from your lower arm, none from your torso or extension of your upper arm. Might be OK for a slow paddle, but trying to paddle up rapids etc, you'd have no chance. I try and hold my upper arm fairly rigid and push hard with it, causing my torso to rotate, but there's a small amount of elbow extension involved too. This uses the largest muscle groups possible, but also uses as many muscles as possible. I do get tight levator scapulae from long, hard paddles but this has more to do with excessivle tight pec minor and general postural problems I believe. Paddle is 210cm, I'm 178cm.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Junglefisher said:


> ......... I do get tight levator scapulae from long, hard paddles but this has more to do with excessivle tight pec minor and general postural problems I believe.


No one could ever accuse you of being ignorant Craig. ;-)

As stated in my post above, _everyone is different _and so a good instructor will assess the individual and teach the safest and most effective technique for the individual. Feedback between the instructor and paddler is very important. You will generally learn more in a two hour lesson than weeks of reading or watching you tube.

Check out this link: http://www.canoe.org.au/default.asp?ID=2264&MenuID=Website+Administration/17/20
This technique report by AC wasnt exactly written for the average kayak fisho paddling a sit on top, but it does mention some very important points.

Mark


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Mark I'm sure we would all benefit from some professional training. I did a coarse a couple of years ago, but would really like to do a refresher and fine tune my technique. So if you have any courses coming up let me know.......or, if by-chance you start importing some of the newer lighter faster fibre glass fishing skis from South Africa, I can come visit you in the store with a wallet full of cash, then you can give me a few tips then.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Feral , going to a longer paddle can give you shoulder problems mate, more leverage putting more stress on all the joints , i am really adament about this , you dont need any longer than 7 ft or 213 cms even in my sea kayak i use that paddle or really a lightweight 6 ft 11 inch and i can clear the side of the kayak easily with it , you can make drip rings yourself for your shorter paddle and if your like me of advanced years, do yourself a favour and use a shorter paddle


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Mark , very interesting stuff. My paddle is 218 cos I found the 213 just a fraction too short. but the 218 is a fraction too long, if I got really keen I'd cut it and rejoin it 30mm shorter but that might be going too far. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I did all of the U Tube stuff. Lot's of reading. But I only got a real idea of what was going on by spending time with Mark recently. Ive got a long way to go, but at least I have started. Seems easy enough in still water, but in a blow there is plenty of room for improvement. Few people have such perfect natural skills that they wont benefit from time with a professional.

Cant wait till the next course.

dru


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Feral , going to a longer paddle can give you shoulder problems mate, more leverage putting more stress on all the joints , i am really adament about this , you dont need any longer than 7 ft or 213 cms even in my sea kayak i use that paddle or really a lightweight 6 ft 11 inch and i can clear the side of the kayak easily with it , you can make drip rings yourself for your shorter paddle and if your like me of advanced years, do yourself a favour and use a shorter paddle


My longer paddle is 213cm, that puts the drip rings just outside the side of the yak (a Tempo) when the other paddle is in the drink. I reckon the extra length is why it does not feel as good, although close, as the shorter paddle. The shorter paddle being the standard quantum which is about 6" shorter overall, but the shaft length is about 2" shorter. The shorter paddle has drip rings, but they are just inside the yak when the other blade is in the water, and there is always that last little uncomfortable trickle to work its way in!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

i gave my bro in law a go at a 214cm flat blade paddle - he has a profish and uses a 224cm - he couldn't believe the difference , easier to use , better stroke by natural feel , lighter and more importantly - instantly felt less pressure in the shoulder and arms....he was saying , no - to short , i will hit the sides of the kayak - but he actually made less mistakes and was alot more comfortable with the shorter paddle.....
on the other hand - i gave him a go of the wing carbon fibre 211cm paddle - he almost threw his shoulder out then threw the paddle away !!....
moral is = paddles are more than an accessory for the kayak - they can make or break the enjoyment - and the user !!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

People think you need a long paddle to stop hitting the side of the kayak and then find they are getting shoulder pain so give up the sport. if you use a paddle of say 113 cms as i normally do its easier to clear the sides of the sea kayak even IF you use body rotation , and by doing this you increase your paddling efficency by a markedly, and you will soon find the rhythme thats like a symphony and when you do that your hooked for life .


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> you dont need any longer than 7 ft or 213 cms even in my sea kayak


 :lol: :lol: you do in a PA baz to reach the water off the flight deck :lol: :lol:

Great topic guys, my strokes probably wrong but i used a push /pull technique with body rotation and get the paddle up more towards perpendicular to the water on the prowler,it felt like a very effortless stroke for reasonalble speed as a result so I stuck with it. 
The PA is a whole different kettle of fish i can see this giving me back problems if i paddle it too much, in the way you need to lean over too get the paddle effectively in the water. I'm thinking of getting a paddle board paddle for it and standing to paddle.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Ozplanman (Jun 5, 2009)

G'day guys,

I have a wing shaped paddle, a racing paddle or one with an hydrodynamic cross section - take your pick! I saw a UTube instructional video that said you should paddle more at an angle than along the boat with one of these so that the wing section gives you extra "lift" as it were.

I have to say that if pulled certain ways it does give extra power. I find that I pull it along the boat then move it in a curve away as the paddle comes nearer to me. This seems the best in terms of "bang for bucks". I've tried my mate's typical style paddle and it is easier to use but when you get it right with mine it does give a good propulsion.

Is there somewhere that explains the most appropriate style for these wing section paddles? I have a good book on kayaking and canoeing and it doesn't talk much about it - everything else but!

Thanks for any advice.

Oz.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Its a bit hard to explain, not knowing your level of paddle skill and experience. 
My suggestion is that the shell blades (wing paddles, propellor blades) should be used by experienced paddlers only, anyone else should seek instruction BEFORE purchase. 
Shell blades are a personal choice (except in some clubs where paddlers are uber-encouraged to buy them). 
Here are a couple links to check 
http://www.fastkayak.com/wing.html
http://www.surfskiracing.com/Training/Wing_Paddle_Basics_Greg_Barton.html
Good luck
Mark


----------

